# Black Apollo, Holt, North Norfolk



## IanP

Meandered into here on a rainy day visiting Holt, a.k.a. Chelsea-next-the sea...well, not far from the sea!

I had Googled 'artisan coffee holt norfolk' in advance, more out of habit than in the hope of finding anywhere offering a 'drinkable' cup.

What a gem!!

They've been going nearly a year and are fabulously set up with welcoming, supremely knowledgeable folk behind the counter. A spanking new La Spaziale S40 and a range of beans. House blend is Limini and guest was Square Mile Sweetshop, yum, with other SM beans available to buy.

Good to see V60, Aeropress and Chemex available too, though we stuck with flat whites and a cortado, over two visits today [it was that wet!] and scrumptious cakes too. The owner (Claire...?) had trained at Limini and it showed....what enthusiasm and skill.

Great that good coffee is available in Norfolk outside the confines of the 'Fine City' ....no website but you can check them out on their Trip Advisor page, which has some photos of their superbly fitted emporium.

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g503730-d6922614-Reviews-Black_apollo-Holt_Norfolk_East_Anglia_England.html#REVIEWS

Hope all the Norfolkers on here will check it out, and that anyone else venturing to the Chelsea-next-the-Sea area will pay them a visit.

More power to them for spotting a gap in the local niche market and having faith to stick with it and make it a resounding success.


----------



## Heligan

A fantastic find, thanks IanP! I usually get up to Holt once or twice a year and while there are a few good places for food I haven't found anywhere decent for coffee. I shall make them my first stop next trip.


----------



## Whitefiver

If you are that way on, and it is a weekend, then look in on Grey Seal Coffee at Glandford, in the same area as Cley Spy. They blend/roast their own, and sell coffee as a business, but at the weekends, run their coffee shop too. I believe that during the week, they also supply the coffee shop opposite their premises.


----------



## Thecatlinux

We were in holt last weekend but didn't get chance to try this place out :-( , holt country park is a little gem if you're looking for somewhere to have a picnic .


----------



## IanP

Grey Seal are opening in Blakeney too very soon. Keep the London Set happy when they're on holiday that way too


----------



## Whitefiver

IanP said:


> Grey Seal are opening in Blakeney too very soon. Keep the *London Set* happy when they're on holiday that way too


Me? We're from Staffordshire. However, we both love North Norfolk out of season. Grey Seal just make it even better. Will see if Blakeney outlet is open when we are there in November.


----------



## IanP

http://www.greysealcoffee.co.uk/visit/ looks like Blakeney isn't yet open. .....


----------



## Lefteye

Went to black apollo yesterday and today. Nice little shop and good coffee too. Using a Holt based roaster now.


----------



## Heligan

Lefteye said:


> Went to black apollo yesterday and today. Nice little shop and good coffee too. Using a Holt based roaster now.


It's their own roastery - Claire runs the coffee shop and her partner Steve is the roaster - http://norfolk.coffee.

Can recommend the pork pie and the cakes always look delicious too.


----------



## Lefteye

Heligan said:


> It's their own roastery - Claire runs the coffee shop and her partner Steve is the roaster - http://norfolk.coffee.
> 
> Can recommend the pork pie and the cakes always look delicious too.


ill be back in the morning for some coffee, beans and a selection of eats!! Thanks for the info


----------

